# stray mommy



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

this happened a long time ago, but i just think it's a really sweet story. several years ago, probably 12-13 years, this stray started coming to our door. she was obviously female, and nursing kittens somewhere as her breasts were swollen like they get when they are nursing. we fed her several times, and she was very friendly, and beautiful, completely black. then one day, we opened the door, and there were five kittens sitting on our front door. mom had brought us her kittens to take care of. i guess she knew that we could feed them all and take care of them and just adopted us and i thought it was really touching that she trusted us that much to bring her kittens to our front door. we kept them for a while until they were weaned, then adopted them out to good homes


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

That is soo sweet


----------



## Megan (Dec 20, 2004)

Bless


----------

